# Looking for fishing Kayak



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello everyone, im new to the site and im looking to get into some kayak fishing. If anyone knows where i can get a good used Kayak please let me know. I looked at some new ones over at Acadamy, just not sure what to get. Also, i love this website, lots of great info..


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive got a 17ft ""Narpy necky"" kayak...It needs a few places fixed..But send me an offer if ur looking for something like that..


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

*learned the hard way*

there is a big difference in hull designs, even if they look exactly the same. If you buy a cheaper kayak you will regret it almost immediately. There are some really good kayaks under 600 dollars you just need to research well. Pensacola kayak and sail on old barrancas will let you take out any kayak he sells and test them, this is very important. a kayak that is awesome for me might suck for you, always paddle it before you buy it. I can tell you just about anything with a good deep v bottom will be a better ride than a flat bottom and they are all stable enough. Sit on top would be my recomendation for fishing although some people really like sit inside. anything from Hobie (if you have the bank for it), ocean kayak, Necky, or wilderness systems will be well designed. Bass pro has the Ascend brand that i am really impressed with. Good luck it is an awesome sport.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks wld1985, i have a little s-10 truck i plan on using to carry it with, im thinking maybe a 11 to 12 foot to start with. I do have a friend that is also looking for a fishing kayak, i will let him know.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you keperry1182 for that information, I heard alot about Pensacola Kayak, i will head over there tomorrow to check them out. I cant wait to get one and hook it up. This forum is great, thanks again guys


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

The Perception Pescador is identical to the Wilderness Systems Tarpon120. The Tarpon sells for 800 and is worth it. A great ride in rough water and tracks great in calm water. Very easy to launch and land in nasty surf and at Academy you can get one for $500. One of the best deals going for a very capable fishing kayak.

Edit: don't get suckered into buying a cheap kayak that is less than 12 feet or so. Tracking will be non-existant and you will spend way more time paddling than fishing.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

you also might want to think about getting the standard version of a fishing kayak (the one without all the fishing stuff on it) because it's really easy and cheap to install all of it. And it's a lot of fun as well. The standard versions tend to run 100-150 dollars cheaper than the angler editions.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

joe bag o donuts said:


> The Perception Pescador is identical to the Wilderness Systems Tarpon120. The Tarpon sells for 800 and is worth it. A great ride in rough water and tracks great in calm water. Very easy to launch and land in nasty surf and at Academy you can get one for $500. One of the best deals going for a very capable fishing kayak.
> 
> Edit: don't get suckered into buying a cheap kayak that is less than 12 feet or so. Tracking will be non-existant and you will spend way more time paddling than fishing.


Yup, Pescador's are made out of the old Wilderness Systems Tarpon molds and are good yaks. Academy's also got the Ocean Kayak Scrambler for $500ish and OK Prowler for $600ish. Those 3 are the best yaks Academy has in stock. Don't even bother with any of the others, their uncomfortable, too short, heavy, slow, and/or don't track worth a $^#@!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

if ur up to it, I'll get the kayak from mother inlaws and meet you at the bayou and let u try it out...You dont have to buy mine, but just tryin to help a forum member out with what he might want or not want..I just dont have a kayak paddle...


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice, Wld1985 i appreciate it. I think im going to buy the perception sport over a sports acadamy. Its cheap and i can always upgrade. I really appreciate the help from you and everyone.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, so i shopped around on friday and did some more research on fishing kayaks, and i bought a Perception Sport Pescador-12. I figures it was alot of kayak for the money. It has plenty of room for me and for a starter kayak i think it will do. Now the fun begins, i get to start adding accessories to it .


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Daxman said:


> OK, so i shopped around on friday and did some more research on fishing kayaks, and i bought a Perception Sport Pescador-12. I figures it was alot of kayak for the money. It has plenty of room for me and for a starter kayak i think it will do. Now the fun begins, i get to start adding accessories to it .


PVC, zip-ties, and silicon are your friend!

Have fun,
Alex


----------

